# Urodynamic Measurement System



## Biomedical (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

الصورة أعلاه هي لجهاز يقوم بقياس سرعة وقوة تدفق البول لدى الإنسان وذلك لأسباب تشخيصية خاصة بعيادة المسالك البولية مع إمكانية رسم منحنيات بيانية توضح ذلك عبر نظام حاسوبي .

ستجدون معلومات شاملة عن هذا الجهاز بعد تحميل المرفقات أدناه .

تمنياتي لكم بالمتعة والفائدة ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم .

تقبلوا أخلص التحيات .


----------



## م/هناء (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hisham badawi (2 أبريل 2007)

الاخ Biomedical 
شكرا على الملفات
لدي استفسار هل لديك فكرة كم يبلغ سعر الجهاز


----------



## Biomedical (4 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



hisham badawi قال:


> الاخ Biomedical
> شكرا على الملفات
> لدي استفسار هل لديك فكرة كم يبلغ سعر الجهاز



أخي الكريم هشام ،

شكرا لك على المداخلة ، فيما يتعلق باستفسارك فإن ثمن الجهاز يختلف حسب الشركة الصانعة والمواصفات المطلوبة ، هناك بعض الأجهزة لاتحتوي على نظام حاسوبي أو كمبيوتر وهي أرخص نسبيا وتفي بالغرض ، وهناك بعض الأجهزة أكثر تطورا وتكلفتها أكثر .

بشكل عام يتراوح سعر الجهاز تقريبا ب 16000 دولار أمريكي ، كما أن الأسعار قد تختلف من دولة لأخرى .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## Biomedical (4 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



hisham badawi قال:


> الاخ Biomedical
> شكرا على الملفات
> لدي استفسار هل لديك فكرة كم يبلغ سعر الجهاز



أخي الكريم هشام ،

شكرا لك على المداخلة ، فيما يتعلق باستفسارك فإن ثمن الجهاز يختلف حسب الشركة الصانعة والمواصفات المطلوبة ، هناك بعض الأجهزة لاتحتوي على نظام حاسوبي أو كمبيوتر وهي أرخص نسبيا وتفي بالغرض ، وهناك بعض الأجهزة أكثر تطورا وتكلفتها أكثر .

بشكل عام يتراوح سعر الجهاز تقريبا ب 16000 دولار أمريكي ، كما أن الأسعار قد تختلف من دولة لأخرى .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## amod (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الافادة
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## hisham badawi (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على الاجابة يا اخ Biomedical


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (15 يناير 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه ولا يحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك ومرفقاتك الغاليه 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمود درويش العوري (16 يناير 2010)

*عضو جديد*

:1:ارجو قبولي كعضو جديد


----------



## ليدي لين (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الفائدة العظيمة


----------

